# auditd alternative (Jails)?



## Ben (Apr 11, 2016)

Hi,

I wanted to run auditd(8) on FreeBSD to monitor the jails.

Now I found out that it wouldn't work as jails are not supported and running it inside a jail does not work either.

Is there a recommendation for a simple system which alerts me when certain users login/fail to login, create files, try to run applications etc?

Thanks for suggestions.


----------

